# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  radmin+router

## Mefix

Роутер D-Link Dir-300. Сделал проброс портов на роутере по порту 4899, на айпишник нужного мне компа, в виндовом брандмауере открыл доступ к порту 4899, открыл доступ к программе r_server.exe в систем32. На роутере даже открыл порт 4899. Использую в качестве серверной части radmin 2.0.
Включена функция DDNS и успешно работает, по ней и захожу.
Если захожу с этого же компа или с другого компа в локальной внутренней сети, то успешно всё подключается.

Проблема: Когда захожу с компъютера который находящийся во внешней сети(пробовал в разный местах с разных провайдеров)(так же пробовал через клиент radmin 3.3 и radmin 2.0) то успешно подключается, запрашивает пароль, ввожу, дальше пытается предоставить мне изображение и доступ к РС, но дальше просто исчезает табличка и молчёк. Ни в серверной части не видно подключений, ни в клиентской.

PS:Rdp работает успешно, но не устраивает часть функций, и нужно иметь доступ через radmin именно.

Вот логи сервера radmina

2010.07.12 16:15 Connection from *********
2010.07.12 16:15 <28392> Password is correct
2010.07.12 16:15 <28392> Get_info connection
2010.07.12 16:15 <28392> Connection closed
2010.07.12 16:15 Connection from *********
2010.07.12 16:15 <3092> Password is correct
2010.07.12 16:16 <3092> Remote screen connection
2010.07.12 16:16 <3092> Encrypt mode set
2010.07.12 16:16 <3092> Screenpump engine failed, another try
2010.07.12 16:16 <3092> Screenpump engine failed, another try
2010.07.12 16:16 <3092> Screenpump engine failed, closing all connections and reinitialize
2010.07.12 16:16 <3092> Connection closed

----------


## Darul

наверное где то не до настроил роутер 
почитай тут http://forum.dlink.ru/viewtopic.php?...fa504660e29954

----------


## Cheechako

> Screenpump engine failed, another try


Вообще-то в "базе знаний" Radmin'а есть раздел  "Error in log: Screenpump engine failed".

----------


## Mefix

*2Darul:* Донастроить то, вроде донастроил. 
*2Cheechako:* эти возможные причины проверял. 
Феномен в том что с локальной сети на этот компъютер заходит, даже при включённом RDP. а со внешки нехочет. как видно выше я описал что настроил. хотя это лишка... У меня даже компъютер в ДМЗ вроде вынесен(ну это для другого делал). а так я даже пока пытался даже больше открыл всего чем надо. ибо шаг в 3 действия. 
1. Скармливаем в исключения антивирусу р_сервер, 
2. Скармливаем его же брандмауеру, 
3. Делаем проброс порта.....

ЗЫ: я наблюдал ещё такую же проблему. Позвонил спросил, как решилась, сказали что соединение по логам рвал сервер, а потом это само как-то решилось, как - неизвестно.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...с локальной сети на этот компъютер заходит, даже при включённом RDP. а со внешки нехочет...


Есть бесконечная тема http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...c=0080&start=0 + множество странных рекомендаций вплоть до изменения порта...
Сам когда-то поленился разбираться и сделал виртуальную сеть на Hamachi  ;)

----------


## Mefix

Хотя скорее всего из-за РДП... но блин. заставить бы как работать радмин не смотря на это.. ( Ибо кроме РДП, у меня родители постоянно 2 пользователя включают.

----------

